# After Effects can't import



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

When I try to import files-- ANY files-- into After Effects, I get this error message-- "After Effects warning: Unable to import file 'filename' as project." (Replace 'filename' with the actual file.) I've already reinstalled trying to fix this, but BEFORE I reinstalled I got this error message for the same thing-- "After Effects error: the file format could not parse the file (45::35)." I should probably mention that when I go into the import window, I have "Files of type" set to "All acceptable files," and NO files show up. The only way I can see ANY files is to set "Files of type" to "All files," or whatever filetype I'm planning on using. It's after that that I get this message.

Does anybody know what's causing this?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://kb.adobe.com/selfservice/viewContent.do?externalId=315426&sliceId=1

sounds familiar to you?


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

I tried that, but it didn't work. I'm actually using 6.5, anyway.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I would use their email support. They are pretty good, usually gets back to you within 24 hours.


----------



## adanedhel728 (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks, I'll do that.


----------

